# What Bandsaw should I buy?



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 20, 2012)

I've searched online, CL, eBay. Found some options. Read all I could on here... 

But I'd like to have YOUR opinions. I'm looking to spend $400-$600. Immediate use will be for re-sawing for turning blanks. So I need one with enough power to pull through 5-6"


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2012)

I think for what you're needing it for, with that amount of money to work with you should look for a used old American Iron bandsaw. That's always my first choice anyway but in your case I believe it's a necessity. You *might* find a newer decent used Chinee-built saw in that range like a Griz or Jet etc. but it would have to be pretty small.

Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## arkie (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I think for what you're needing it for, with that amount of money to work with you should look for a used old American Iron bandsaw. That's always my first choice anyway but in your case I believe it's a necessity. You *might* find a newer decent used Chinee-built saw in that range like a Griz or Jet etc. but it would have to be pretty small.
> 
> Just my 2 pennies.



Yep, look for old iron in good shape. Plan to put on a bigger motor.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought a grizzly. It's awesome...
this is the one I have...
http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-1-HP-Bandsaw-Polar-Bear-Series-/G0555P

I also bought the riser kit for it, however I haven't installed it yet. It's a good machine so far. I am able to cut nice thin strips or hardwood with ease. Just get a good blade. 
If you are not in a hurry, they go on sale all the time. It's not on sale at the moment, but it's usually like $150 off, plus if i can find a coupon I'll give ya the code off of my book. Sign up for the newsletter to get the sale price times. also you might check woodworkingtalk to see if them guys have a coupon as well.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2012)

I paid $800 for this one-it was totaly rebuilt. Original motor and there is no way I run it out of power. It will resaw 13+. 600 +lbs 7'+tall it is a beast. 1951. Kevin is right go for the pre 85 american iron. Try Ebay and IRS auctions- not the government IRS-just google it.

[attachment=9477]

PS look at the height of the fence in this pic- I was resawing 12+ " and it eats it as fast as I shove it in............


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 20, 2012)

I was lookin at that exact saw earlier. Good to know you like it.

How tall of a piece can you cut?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2012)

Also try searchtempest.com to extent and control craigslist search-good luck.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree with the rest here, look for an older used machine and repair or restore it, it will give you the most bang for the buck. I found a 14" delta with the riser block on craigslist for $300, the top half of the saw was almost perfect but the base cabinet was trashed so I stripped it, sanblasted it, and painted it. It's a great saw, resaws 12" no problem. I upgraded the tension spring and tuned it up. I looked for a long time until I found something that fit my needs. The good thing about doing a restore or major repair on a piece of equipment is you will know everything about it and future maintenance will be easier. Be patient, one will turn up. Look at Mikes saw, that thing is awesome.
Like Kevin says, A.I.R. american iron restore.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> I was lookin at that exact saw earlier. Good to know you like it.
> 
> How tall of a piece can you cut?



13"+


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a saw similar to what Mike is showing except from the 70's. Picked it up for $650 also and it's a better saw than what you'd pay $3000+ for today new. And I must stress - it is better. I've never understood why so many ww'ers overlook the old iron option. I understand mosdt don't have the patience to wait or else they really do need one pronto but with a little patience you can have 3 times the saw, for about a third less money. What's not to love. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I have a saw similar to what Mike is showing except from the 70's. Picked it up for $650 also and it's a better saw than what you'd pay $3000+ for today new. And I must stress - it is better. I've never understood why so many ww'ers overlook the old iron option. I understand mosdt don't have the patience to wait or else they really do need one pronto but with a little patience you can have 3 times the saw, for about a third less money. What's not to love.
> 
> :i_dunno:



Kevin is right- mine does not have the whistles and bells but what it has is brute power and mass. We built these to last and it has and will. I looked at new but have no regrets.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I have a saw similar to what Mike is showing except from the 70's. Picked it up for $650 also and it's a better saw than what you'd pay $3000+ for today new. And I must stress - it is better. I've never understood why so many ww'ers overlook the old iron option. I understand mosdt don't have the patience to wait or else they really do need one pronto but with a little patience you can have 3 times the saw, for about a third less money. What's not to love.
> ...



Kevin is yours 2 speed -141" blade? This 20 inch saw was almost the same into the 80's. Mine is 1 sp


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2012)

when i was looking for saws  ...i could not find one within 100 miles of me. :dash2:

so i started looking online stores like grizzly and they had what i needed, yea yea, china,
but...it's what i could afford at the time. and it's got great cs, and has great reviews...
if i could have found a nice old iron one...i would have gotten it, no question about it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey I looked all over almost bought new and found mine 6 blocks away-go figure!!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2012)

Mine is the model 28-3X0 - it has a 150" blade. 13.5" under the stock guides but I am going to get some better guides for it and will lose 1/2" or so. It came with a blade welder/flash grinder originally but this saw didn't have it - I'd like to find one for it and I've seen them out there. 

It's a 3 phase 2 HP motor with a variable speed drive. I stole it at $650.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2012)

That is a very nice saw Kevin at a great price.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> That is a very nice saw Kevin at a great price.



It was made specifically for military and university use - so they designed it to be used as either a woodworking or metal bandsaw. I didn't know that when I bought it all I knew was that it would be a great wood resaw. I doubt I'll ever use it for metal cutting but it's nice to know I could.


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys. The search continues...

I'm not the most mechanically inclined guy, so I've gotta stay away from the rebuilds. A few parts? ... Ya I could handle that. But nothing too involved. 

If I can cut up some blanks for bowls, say 6" thick... I'll be set. 
Of coarse if I can only cut 6", within a couple months I'll be wishin I could cut 10" right? Anyway, thanks again guys.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 21, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. The search continues...
> 
> I'm not the most mechanically inclined guy, so I've gotta stay away from the rebuilds. A few parts? ... Ya I could handle that. But nothing too involved.
> 
> ...


If you settle for a saw with a 6" capacity make sure it is one that you can add a riser block to at a later date. You will eventually want that 12" capacity one day. I would recommend you stay away from ridgid or harbour freight saws, some guys have tuned them to work but at what cost? They are cheaply made from the start. If price is a concern Look for an older delta or jet or powermatic 14" because They are a solid foundation and there's a ton of stuff available from the aftermarket to upgrade them, tension springs, tires, blade guides, etc. Look for saws with cast iron wheels and at least a 1hp motor. I make do with a 3/4hp motor but I keep my blades sharp and the saw tuned and I know my saw and how to feed it. The grizzlys are decent, just try to avoid the polar series, think about how they get to that price point?


----------



## kweinert (Sep 4, 2012)

bosox said:


> UpNorthWoods said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tips guys. The search continues...
> ...



+1

This from the guy that just bought an 18" chainsaw (for cutting up blanks :) and is now wishing it was bigger.

And it's not yet been a month.

I'm beginning to think that it's better to have more than 1 (for different jobs) but still, at the time we got this one we thought it'd be all I'd need for quite a while.


----------



## kweinert (Sep 5, 2012)

bosox said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > bosox said:
> ...



Very true - and one of the reasons I don't have a bigger chainsaw as well.

I'm just saying that if you have a certain amount of money to buy a saw *now*, it's a smart thing to take into consideration the opportunity cost. If you spend that amount now to get this saw, how long will it take before you can accumulate more (plus resale of current saw) that will allow you to get the saw you really need? Also, of course, keeping in consideration the stuff you will be able to use the current saw for while you're accumulating that additional sum.

If you accumulate quickly you might be better waiting because you'll lose more money by doing the resale and you won't get much accomplished while you're waiting.

If you accumulate slowly then you might be better off pulling the trigger now because you'll get a lot of work done with the saw in the mean time.

It's almost always a trade off - it's rare indeed when we have all the resources we need to do all the things we want.

Ken


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Oct 2, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I think for what you're needing it for, with that amount of money to work with you should look for a used old American Iron bandsaw. That's always my first choice anyway but in your case I believe it's a necessity. You *might* find a newer decent used Chinee-built saw in that range like a Griz or Jet etc. but it would have to be pretty small.
> 
> Just my 2 pennies.



Still lookin for the right saw... Forgive my ignorance Kevin, but when you say "old American iron" your talkin about an old American made saw, made of iron... Correct?
I'm all for that, have been having a little trouble finding some (near me)
And particular brands I should look into?


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I think for what you're needing it for, with that amount of money to work with you should look for a used old American Iron bandsaw. That's always my first choice anyway but in your case I believe it's a necessity. You *might* find a newer decent used Chinee-built saw in that range like a Griz or Jet etc. but it would have to be pretty small.
> ...



I think Kevin and I are both very biased- old rockwell-delta crescent are hard to beat. I would watch ebay, searchtempest and IRS auctions as I said before. Getting 13" cutting and the power to do it is very nice. It depends on what you want to do. Also old iron does not mean you have to work on them- sometimes just the opposite- I just use mine- give the motor a squirt of oil every once in a while- that reminds me it has been a while.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> Still lookin for the right saw... Forgive my ignorance Kevin, but when you say "old American iron" your talkin about an old American made saw, made of iron... Correct?
> I'm all for that, have been having a little trouble finding some (near me)
> And particular brands I should look into?



Yes I mean old & used. There's lots of brands to choose from and I do mean many. And it doesn't *necessarily* need to be American although it's my first choice. For example I see some Hitachi CB 100F's come up a lot in auctions, and those are a beast of a saw and very well made. The reason you see so many is because they were so popular among furniture manufacturers because they were powerful, trouble-free machines. 

But there's a lot of old American brands and 99% of them are extremely well built. You do have to work harder looking for them than if you just bite the bullet and buy new, but they can be found especially in auctions. There's more auctions going on in your area than you might imagine you just have to do some digging.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 22, 2012)

I am looking for a good old iron bandsaw. So any pointers would be great.

What to watch for an what to stay away from.


----------

